# Just drag raced my car



## stylinnprofilin (Feb 10, 2004)

I just raced my car at Sears Point (Infineon) Its WEAK! My time was 

19.009 @ 69.91 mph

I thought my car would be faster than that. I have a magnaflow muffler, K&N box filter and tornado. What's the stock ET of the GA16 200SX?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

stylinnprofilin said:


> What's the stock ET of the GA16 200SX?



yea, you need to work on your driving...

my boy ran a 16.2 on his stock 200sx 1.6 with a short ram intake...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

the tornade probably made you lose some power.


----------



## allstarb13 (Mar 30, 2004)

yeah bro, somethings wrong here, a stock 1.6L runs 18's!


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

What were you draggin... ASS?


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

I heard those tornados just suck for power, they don't even help. Waste of $70 IMO.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

how could someone be so gullible to buy one of those?


----------



## stylinnprofilin (Feb 10, 2004)

*tornado*

Hey, my car pulls better with that tornado. I noticed, it hauls all the way to 60, but then it drops into 4th gear, it just starts cruisin like its on the freeway. I can beat alot of cars out of the hole though.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

allstarb13 said:


> yeah bro, somethings wrong here, a stock 1.6L runs 18's!



high 16's...


----------



## 1Newmexneon (Mar 26, 2004)

What is the elevation of your track, because that will make a huge difference.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

manual or auto tranny because auto ga16s are slow as shit compared to manual...believe me, i was amazed at the difference when i drove a friends auto. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i could see that time out of an auto not a mannual.........if its manual something might want to be looked at or else you need some drag racing lessons


----------



## stylinnprofilin (Feb 10, 2004)

*track and car*

My car is an automatic and the track is uphill. The raceway has to be at least 50 feet above sea level and when I raced, it was 63 degrees, relative humidity 68. But, my friend had a bone stock mazda miata 5 speed and he blew the doors off my 200SX. His time was 16.862 @81.46 mph. I thought I'd at least put up a good fight. I ripped him out of the hole, but when he put it in 3rd gear, he just took off.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

do you have a huge system? rims? i beat stock miatas all day when i was bone stock and a filter


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

stylinnprofilin said:


> My car is an automatic and the track is uphill. The raceway has to be at least 50 feet above sea level and when I raced, it was 63 degrees, relative humidity 68. But, my friend had a bone stock mazda miata 5 speed and he blew the doors off my 200SX. His time was 16.862 @81.46 mph. I thought I'd at least put up a good fight. I ripped him out of the hole, but when he put it in 3rd gear, he just took off.



your local track is.... _uphill_?!?
The automatic is killing your times.... manuals run high 16/low 17s and autos about what you quoted. Also, none of those 'mods' you listed will really do anything for your acceleration and 1/4 times


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

stylinnprofilin said:


> Hey, my car pulls better with that tornado. I noticed, it hauls all the way to 60, but then it drops into 4th gear, it just starts cruisin like its on the freeway. I can beat alot of cars out of the hole though.


If what you said is true, remove the tornado on the track... And I do not understand the whole "uphill" thing. This track is suspect.


----------



## stylinnprofilin (Feb 10, 2004)

*reply*

Well that SUCKS! I thought all those mods would! I know my car sure drives alot better with them. I can cruise down the street at almost idle RPM and the freeway RPM's are down to about 2800, opposed to 4000. What about spark plug wires and cams? I sure hope they'll help. Any other suggestions on how I can make my car faster? I think I should've switched off the overdrive. That might have helped.


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

My friend's auto 1.6 sentra gets an 18 sec quarter mile when he and I both drove it for fun since hes got a much faster Prelude; overdrive was of course turned off, and it was also high 18 too if it makes you feel better. But seriously, don't expect to get a 15 sec with an automatic and naturally aspirated ga16 sentra unless you've got the cash to do it. The K&N box filter hardly has any affect if any, and theres many websites online with dynographs of the spiralmax and tornado in action, all proving that you LOSE horsepower with it; and there have been many horror stories about one of the fins breaking off and going into the engine. And the muffler will give your exhaust a different sound, you have to do the piping as well otherwise its pretty much the same as stock. GA16's are just slow, sorry to destroy your hopes buddy. Also, since it is spring time now...all those people with the turbo GA16DET's should go to the track now =P I'd love to see some quarter mile times that over 4000 dollars in turbo and performance equipment and hours of time can accomplish. And no offense to everyone else but those of you who want to reply with that "quarter mile calculator" crap, just don't cause I'm calling you an idiot in advance. If that calculator is all that matters, then everyone who paid 20 bucks to go to a track is wasting their time and money.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

this thread is hilarious!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> . GA16's are just slow, sorry to destroy your hopes buddy. Also, since it is spring time now...all those people with the turbo GA16DET's should go to the track now =P I'd love to see some quarter mile times that over 4000 dollars in turbo and performance equipment and hours of time can accomplish.


are you being serious, or being a smartass

ill be takin mine to the 1/8 mile soon, and 1/4 in the hot ass summer...


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm actually pretty serious NotAnotherHonda, I don't mean any offense but I was depressed when I finally got the fact that the GA16 is pretty slow into my thick skull. I should've bought a SE-R. Oh well, too late now, makes a good daily driver though. And I have yet to see any of the GA16DET's perform at all. Its been all talk and dynographs, theorhetical timeslips made up in people's heads. I basically got flamed last time when I asked for any sort of time's on people's GA16DET's almost a year ago; claiming that "quarter mile times doesn't matter blah blah blah its what you're satisfied with." Well I happen to be satisfied with a good quarter mile time but I don't want to spend that much cash to get a high 13, low 14 second car. I REALLY want to be proven wrong. I REALLY wish I could see your car (NotAnotherHonda) hit a low 13, or Wes's car hit high 12's (since thats what everyone said I should expect because they used those cool little quarter mile calculators). I really like your car honestly NotAnotherHonda; cars like yours are what inspired me in the first place to even make any sort of modifications to my own. I personally hope you're the one to prove me wrong in that GA16's are slow NotAnotherHonda. I can't wait to see your timeslips, and I wish you good luck in advance. Again, sorry if I offended any GA16 owners, I guess I'm still a bit depressed about my own GA16.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> I'm actually pretty serious NotAnotherHonda, I don't mean any offense but I was depressed when I finally got the fact that the GA16 is pretty slow into my thick skull. I should've bought a SE-R. Oh well, too late now, makes a good daily driver though. And I have yet to see any of the GA16DET's perform at all. Its been all talk and dynographs, theorhetical timeslips made up in people's heads. I basically got flamed last time when I asked for any sort of time's on people's GA16DET's almost a year ago; claiming that "quarter mile times doesn't matter blah blah blah its what you're satisfied with." Well I happen to be satisfied with a good quarter mile time but I don't want to spend that much cash to get a high 13, low 14 second car. I REALLY want to be proven wrong. I REALLY wish I could see your car (NotAnotherHonda) hit a low 13, or Wes's car hit high 12's (since thats what everyone said I should expect because they used those cool little quarter mile calculators). I really like your car honestly NotAnotherHonda; cars like yours are what inspired me in the first place to even make any sort of modifications to my own. I personally hope you're the one to prove me wrong in that GA16's are slow NotAnotherHonda. I can't wait to see your timeslips, and I wish you good luck in advance. Again, sorry if I offended any GA16 owners, I guess I'm still a bit depressed about my own GA16.


damn man...thanks alot for the comments...

but for real, you act like a 13 sec car is easy for get...considering the 1.6 runs high 16's stock. i dont think im even in the 13s at all, considering i still have my big ass 17's, full interior, at 7psi...

wes on the other hand might be able to change some minds.

i totally agree with you about the dyno stuff. i dont care WHAT the CAR makes, i wanna see what YOU can DO with it. 

like my favorite quote goes 
"anyone can have a fast car, but it takes time, patience, and dedication to be a fast DRIVER"...

as soon as i put my stockies back on with some good tires, ill up the boost and take it to the track. thanks again man...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

hell the pov (slow auto) pack version of the car I drive runs a 15.95.....eeek.....

I agree about the power statement, we have 240kw VU Commodore utes running 12's, yet a 450Kw supra will only run a 11.6? why? The Commodore runs a Automatic box, with a 3500 histall converter.....


----------



## likemynuts (Apr 2, 2004)

stylinnprofilin said:


> Hey, my car pulls better with that tornado. I noticed, it hauls all the way to 60, but then it drops into 4th gear, it just starts cruisin like its on the freeway. I can beat alot of cars out of the hole though.


dude man why dont u drive your auto like a manual when u race. It'll improve your time a tremendous amount. i take my manual '98 200sx se to 83 in 3rd. but only hit 68-69 in the 1/4 in 16.8, and that's witha friend usin a stop watch. just throw your little auto shifter around to improve your times.and get yourself a real intake. Mine cost me $231.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

stylinnprofilin said:


> Well that SUCKS! I thought all those mods would! I know my car sure drives alot better with them. I can cruise down the street at almost idle RPM and the freeway RPM's are down to about 2800, opposed to 4000. What about spark plug wires and cams? I sure hope they'll help. Any other suggestions on how I can make my car faster? I think I should've switched off the overdrive. That might have helped.


spark plug wires are not a real mod.... and yes, cams would help. But they're expensive and IMO wouldn't be worth the purchase in a stock automatic...


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

likemynuts said:


> Mine cost me $231.


you got ripped...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

stylinnprofilin said:


> I just raced my car at Sears Point (Infineon) Its WEAK! My time was
> 
> 19.009 @ 69.91 mph
> 
> I thought my car would be faster than that. I have a magnaflow muffler, K&N box filter and tornado. What's the stock ET of the GA16 200SX?


Would dyno tests convince you that those Tornadoes don't do anything but hurt? People's ass dynos are usually biased and tell them they are getting gains where they aren't, to convince them they didn't waste their money.

http://www.higginsfordperformance.com/dynotest.htm

http://www.beretta.net/fast_lane/dyno_charts/gtz/9_27_99_stock_vs_tornado1.gif


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

stylinnprofilin said:


> My car is an automatic and the track is uphill. The raceway has to be at least 50 feet above sea level and when I raced, it was 63 degrees, relative humidity 68. But, my friend had a bone stock mazda miata 5 speed and he blew the doors off my 200SX. His time was 16.862 @81.46 mph. I thought I'd at least put up a good fight. I ripped him out of the hole, but when he put it in 3rd gear, he just took off.



and to that i recomend some hotshot headers and full exahust


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

if you dont go to a new track and get good tires, there is not use in going


----------



## stylinnprofilin (Feb 10, 2004)

*my car*

I just got new BF Goodriches about a month ago. They barely have 500 miles on them. I made 3 runs at the drag strip. It was my first time dragging my car. I bet if I had've done more runs, I would've gotten in the high 18's because I was real close on my last run. I did feel a horsepower increase with the tornado. With it, when I'm getting on the freeway on a steep onramp. My car pulls all the way to 60, when before I had it, my car pretty much stopped accelerating at 45 mph, until it got to the top of the hill. I didn't only get that tornado for HP, I also got it for better fuel economy. Thats what its really known for. I can't pay no $4000 for a turbo that isn't even going to be legal, led alone pass the smog test. I think I'm going to get Accel spark plugs. I heard they give about 5-7 HP and crisper throttle response. That thing about the tornado blades flying iin my engine got me worried. I might take it out just for piece of mind. The K&N box filter difference was night and day. My car gained monster power with that. BIG difference. I didn't really feel a power increase with the muffler, but it sure sounds good. MAGNAFLOW BABY!


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

stylinnprofilin said:


> I think I'm going to get Accel spark plugs. I heard they give about 5-7 HP and crisper throttle response.


No, they wont.



stylinnprofilin said:


> The K&N box filter difference was night and day. My car gained monster power with that. BIG difference.


No, you didn't.



stylinnprofilin said:


> I didn't really feel a power increase with the muffler, but it sure sounds good


No, it didn't.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

owned

owned

owned


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't understand your comment at all Keith. Could you please clarify? No, it didn't make his car sound better by having a Magnaflow muffler? Are you judging his opinion or did you misread it cause it says he doesn't feel any power increase with just a muffler, which is true, but he also says he likes the new sound that comes with it. I'm just curious cause I happen to have the same brand muffler but my pipes are done as well, so I do feel my power increase, and I like the sound of it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i think he is saying that JUST a muffler sounds like shit...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Tommy, you are so full of it. A Stock miata would have walked you, easy. And launch would beat you too, RWD and more power>you.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> Tommy, you are so full of it. A Stock miata would have walked you, easy. And launch would beat you too, RWD and more power>you.



miatas are so slow mike...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

not as slow as a GA16DE man.

Miata stock=126hp RWD, gearing toward performance

GA16DE stock=115hp FWD, gearing toward economy.

if you can find me some hard numbers from a legit magazine, I'll believe you.


----------



## stylinnprofilin (Feb 10, 2004)

*is there a problem?*

It sounds like somebody has a problem with me and my car. How can you say what gave me power and what didn? You don't drive MY car. I like my magnaflow exhaust, its perfect for me. I probably did get top end power, at least 5 HP. You know, if I kept racing, I would've gotten my car in the 18's, that6 was my first time racing it. I just thought I'd be at least in the 16's because of my mods. Oh, and 1 more thing, my friends miata has 140 HP stock.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

chimmike said:


> how could someone be so gullible to buy one of those?


lol indeed


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

stylinnprofilin said:


> It sounds like somebody has a problem with me and my car. How can you say what gave me power and what didn? You don't drive MY car. I like my magnaflow exhaust, its perfect for me. I probably did get top end power, at least 5 HP. You know, if I kept racing, I would've gotten my car in the 18's, that6 was my first time racing it. I just thought I'd be at least in the 16's because of my mods. Oh, and 1 more thing, my friends miata has 140 HP stock.


You didn't make 5 horses with your new dandy muffler. How can you believe spark plugs will give you more power? Spark plugs will make it run smoother they will NOT give you more HP :dumbass: . And your box filter isn't helping you. The reason the K&N box filter is bought is NOT for more HP it's because it last much much longer then the paper filters that your car ran stock. Wow and you believe that the tornado POS is giving you more power and better fuel economy? If anything your car is slower then stock! Id like to see your "monster" power gains LMAO what maybe you have 116 HP if you didn't go negative. :loser:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

JAMESZ said:


> You didn't make 5 horses with your new dandy muffler. How can you believe spark plugs will give you more power? Spark plugs will make it run smoother they will NOT give you more HP :dumbass:


yes they can

.


JAMESZ said:


> And your box filter isn't helping you. The reason the K&N box filter is bought is NOT for more HP it's because it last much much longer then the paper filters that your car ran stock.


k&n filters flow waaaaaaaaaay more air than the stock filter, thus, creating more hp



JAMESZ said:


> Wow and you believe that the tornado POS is giving you more power and better fuel economy? If anything your car is slower then stock! Id like to see your "monster" power gains LMAO what maybe you have 116 HP if you didn't go negative. :loser:


yea...so many people use the flywheel hp when talking about horsepower. NO


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Oh and the only way your car might ever begin to be fast will be when you get a Turbo (and a manual tranny). Without the turbo you will never be fast! Turbo or nothing is how it's going to be.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

JAMESZ said:


> Oh and the only way your car might ever begin to be fast will be when you get a Turbo (and a manual tranny). Without the turbo you will never be fast! Turbo or nothing is how it's going to be.



why are you talking here...what you are saying is bullshit


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah they flow better but power gains with the box filters aren't going to happen. The air box is still restrictive so gains will only come when you do away with the air box. 

Yeah what is wheel HP with that 1.6 litre stock less then 100HP haha.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

JAMESZ said:


> Yeah they flow better but power gains with the box filters aren't going to happen. The air box is still restrictive so gains will only come when you do away with the air box.


please refrain from talking

a k&n filter will produce gains over the stock paper filter...minimal, but still, gains...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> Yeah what is wheel HP with that 1.6 litre stock less then 100HP haha.



it's well less than 100whp...probably in the 80s stock. that's on the 5 speed iirc.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> I don't understand your comment at all Keith. Could you please clarify? No, it didn't make his car sound better by having a Magnaflow muffler? Are you judging his opinion or did you misread it cause it says he doesn't feel any power increase with just a muffler, which is true, but he also says he likes the new sound that comes with it. I'm just curious cause I happen to have the same brand muffler but my pipes are done as well, so I do feel my power increase, and I like the sound of it.


Im not saying that the muffler didnt change the _sound_, Im saying that it didnt change the _power_. Im not denying that it prob. sounds better cuz Magnaflows aren't bad mufflers. 
If you have the piping done (2") AND the muffler then yes, you will have a gain. But simply swapping a muffler isn't doing anything.
It's like adding more lanes to a one toll booth highway...

And stylinnprofilin, 
Im not ripping your car. Im sure its a fine car. But I am trying to show you that those 'mods' didn't do anything noticeable for your power. I have plug wires on my car but don't have them listed as a real mod, cuz they're not. And yes, I too had a K&N box filter on my old GA before I got the HS CAI. It might improve throttle response, but that doesn't mean more power.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

JAMESZ said:


> Without the turbo you will never be fast! Turbo or nothing is how it's going to be.


I hope you're only referring to an auto GA cuz if thats not the case then this statement is ghey...


----------



## stylinnprofilin (Feb 10, 2004)

*question*

If those mods didn't increase my HP, then how come I can cruise down the steet at 35 mph and at 1500 RPM without barely touching the gas, then when before, I had to step on it harder to get it going? How come I can climb steep hills without reving the RPM's up? I may not gain 100 HP from every mod, but I know I do gain some. You do sound like you're full of it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

umm, its all in your head buddy. BTW, the power you're talking about is TORQUE and not horsepower. Torque is what gets the car going, not horsepower.

and at the most, with your mods, you gained/freed up 4whp. AT THE MOST. this is fact, like it or not, and you have no basis or proof to argue it.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

rkeith said:


> I hope you're only referring to an auto GA cuz if thats not the case then this statement is ghey...


Well I was saying it is slow humm you really do need a turbo to get that 1.6 going good. NA will get you nowhere unless you want to run maybe mid 15s for the rest of your life and that ISN'T fast.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Well I was saying it is slow humm you really do need a turbo to get that 1.6 going good. NA will get you nowhere unless you want to run maybe mid 15s for the rest of your life and that ISN'T fast.


yeah but check out the n/a on sentra.net that 1.6 is beating modded SI's with no forced induction......say he sprayed nitrous like a 65 shot he would probly run somewhere in the 14's with stock internals. Thats about as fast as most turboed GA's out there.....Untill more is made for the GA i dont see it running any better then a mid 13......dont get me wrong thats really good especially for a 90 something hp motor......but dont say your not going to get any where unless you go turbo...cause your wayyy off....


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

JAMESZ said:


> Well I was saying it is slow humm you really do need a turbo to get that 1.6 going good. NA will get you nowhere unless you want to run maybe mid 15s for the rest of your life and that ISN'T fast.


Alright, just making sure you werent saying that no NA cars can be fast... but yes, you're right, to make the GA 'fast' you will need a turbo


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Oh no I wouldn't say that no NA cars are fast yikes. There are tons of cars out there that will cream me that don't have forced induction.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

chimmike said:


> how could someone be so gullible to buy one of those?


how about a typhoon system?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> Well I was saying it is slow humm you really do need a turbo to get that 1.6 going good. NA will get you nowhere unless you want to run maybe mid 15s for the rest of your life and that ISN'T fast.


agree... who wants to spend 3k bucks just to break into mid 15's... 

besides beating a Civic SI isn't that special... its like beating a 10 yr old in a boxing match... aim higher man...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I know..my goal is to beat my friends MR2 3rd gen... some Z28's.. spank a few gt's.. ya know.. play with the big boys


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Chuck said:


> I know..my goal is to beat my friends MR2 3rd gen... some Z28's.. spank a few gt's.. ya know.. play with the big boys




shiiiiit....z28's run low 13's stock IIRC...good luck haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

im not saying beating an SI is any great thing either.....but in the 1.6 world beating an SI is not bad because thats what alot of people who drive either an sr20 or GA base there car on....


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> im not saying beating an SI is any great thing either.....but in the 1.6 world beating an SI is not bad because thats what alot of people who drive either an sr20 or GA base there car on....


i refuse to compare my car to a honda.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

viprdude said:


> i refuse to compare my car to a honda.


i agree. Most SR20s don't base their car on whether they can beat a civic SI. I think most of them couldn't give a shit if they can or not.....


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

chimmike said:


> i agree. Most SR20s don't base their car on whether they can beat a civic SI. I think most of them couldn't give a shit if they can or not.....


i agree.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i refuse to compare my car with an sr20 haha


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

One of my friends just switched from an infinity G20 (SR20DE powered) to the GA16 in a 200SX (his car is PIMP its a green with metallic flake and its purrty). He is despondent because of his new lack of power but he is really happy he has a manual now. And of course I am happy because when I am in my Jetta and not in my Z now I can win with the Jetta on back roads. Before he spanked my Jetta with the Infinity after exiting the turns. I would beat him silly in the turns but in between them he would slaughter my stupid slow Jetta. But both are good engines and i know they can be made to put out some ok power numbers but he really misses his SR20DE. :fluffy:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

but yet it does matter...they say "oh yeah its pretty quick its about as fast as an SI"


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> but yet it does matter...they say "oh yeah its pretty quick its about as fast as an SI"


thats the thing, SI's arent that fast.


----------



## stylinnprofilin (Feb 10, 2004)

*my car*

All I want to do is get my car in the 15's. Now that I realized that its fast between 0 and 4500 RPM's, I want it to be fast between 4500 and 6300 RPM's. All I'm going do do powerwise is get the JWT cams and ECU, spark plug wires and plugs. I almost hit 18's so with that, I should be able to get in the 15's. In 2007 or 08, I'm going to get a 05 mustang GT in 07 or 08 anyway.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

to get into 15's with an auto, youll need

i/h/e
cams
ecu
SLICKS
no interior
pulley
clutch
flywheel

more


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uhh, "to get into 15s with an auto you need....... CLUTCH, FLYWHEEL"??????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

chimmike said:


> uhh, "to get into 15s with an auto you need....... CLUTCH, FLYWHEEL"??????????????????????????????????????????????????


haha, i agree. me and u chimmike will get along just nicely...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, sometimes Tommy says stuff without completely thinking first


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> yeah, sometimes Tommy says stuff without completely thinking first



omg...i totally forgot!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAH..ok i deserved that one


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

I really wanted to defend you and side with you earlier in the thread Stylin, but seriously I don't know where you get your information at all. And then it hit me, you have done nothing performance-wise to your car as of yet. The K&N box filter yeah maybe 1-2hp, which is probably negated with the Tornado, and thats pretty much it. Maybe try getting your exhaust pipes done first to go with your muffler and advance your timing and a real intake, and then you'll not only gain more horsepower from your car, but hopefully a better concept of the performance you'll get from modifications done to your car. Those mods alone I've done to my car have chopped off almost half a second, if not less; measured with a crap inaccurate gtech meter on a unleveled road with a crappy clutch. The ecu doesn't chop off a whole second from your quarter mile; and the cams won't chop off another second; and the spark plugs and wires definently won't take off even a quarter of a second unless your current wires and plugs are in crap condition. I don't know how you got the idea that each of these mods will take a whole second off your quarter mile from 19 seconds to 15, but thats a severe misconception. Goodluck in attaining the 15 second quarter mile, at least its a more reasonable goal than mine (12 seconds, anything 12, even 12.999, just as long as it says 12 on a timeslip).


----------



## stylinnprofilin (Feb 10, 2004)

*my car*

OK, forget about the 1/4 mile time. I just want it to drive and perform better. Drag racing my car just gave me a sense of what it can do and where the power is.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

stylinnprofilin said:


> All I want to do is get my car in the 15's. Now that I realized that its fast between 0 and 4500 RPM's, I want it to be fast between 4500 and 6300 RPM's. All I'm going do do powerwise is get the JWT cams and ECU, spark plug wires and plugs. I almost hit 18's so with that, I should be able to get in the 15's. In 2007 or 08, I'm going to get a 05 mustang GT in 07 or 08 anyway.


Good luck hitting 15s in an auto without turbo... A manual could possibly hit high 15s with the mods Tommy listed. 
Let me restate this: _wires and plugs are not a real mod._ They will help your real mods but they are not real mods themselves.
2007-08 is a long way off... It'd be good to learn about cars/modding/power before you sit yourself in a GT


----------



## stylinnprofilin (Feb 10, 2004)

*mustang*

The only thing I would do (performance wise) to the mustang is put a supercharger and flowmasters on it. Its already pretty fast as is.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

WOW What an accomplishment Flowmaster and a Supercharger what work......


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> WOW What an accomplishment Flowmaster and a Supercharger what work......


LOL.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

stylinnprofilin said:


> The only thing I would do (performance wise) to the mustang is put a supercharger and flowmasters on it. Its already pretty fast as is.



and with that being said outta the blue, another one bites the dust.


----------

